# Phewww



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

Just a slight sigh of relief there, as the least bad option emerged victorious...


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

Belfaborac said:


> Just a slight sigh of relief there, as the least bad option emerged victorious...


You'll have to fill us in. Obviously you're not referring to an election on another continent that impacts three hundred million people far more than it would you.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

Actually I was, seeing as its about the only election with a potential to impact many more foreigners than nationals. Lots more relieved sighs coming up around the globe I think.


----------



## wrwhiteknight (Mar 20, 2012)

Clearly things didn't go Mike's way. :devil:


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

wrwhiteknight said:


> Clearly things didn't go Mike's way. :devil:


I'm just curious what about Mr. Obama would be the least bit interesting, let alone appealing, to someone in Norway.


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

At least it spares us the "It's Bush's fault that I lost" speech.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh, it's not so much for myself, but because I have friends in places where US bombs regularly fall and more friends where US bombs could potentially begin to fall had the other guy won.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Belfaborac said:


> I have friends in places where US bombs regularly fall.


The Nobel Peace Prize bombs?


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

Belfaborac said:


> Oh, it's not so much for myself, but because I have friends in places where US bombs regularly fall and more friends where US bombs could potentially begin to fall had the other guy won.


OK, that is confusing. The guy who won is the one who has been dropping the bombs (and, incidentally, running the prison at Guantanamo Bay) since 2009.

Please explain.


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

Asking as one who is currently watching the bombs from both Afghans and the US explode with depressing regularity, while nineteen-year-old Americans are blown apart by suicide bombers for daring to try to improve the health, education, and economy of Third World children.

Sent a nineteen-year-old girl from Tampa home in a box just last week.

So the US election that is keeping the same folks in power changes things how, again?


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

Troglodyte said:


> OK, that is confusing.


Wouldn't have thought it was all that confusing, really, but ok.

Anyway: sure, Obama is dropping bombs, which is why you may (or may not) have noticed I said "the least bad option" won out. I considered Romney to be likely to drop even more bombs, as well as far more likely to initiate hostilities against Iran in order to pander to Israel. Which would likely have cost me even more friends - peaceful civilian friends - than US bombs have already taken away.

Clearer now?


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

I think so. You're happy the guy who is bombing Afghanistan, and enabled the Islamists to take power in Libya and Egypt remains in the job, because you believe his opponent might have tried to stop Iran from becoming armed with nukes. 

I think that's a fundamental misunderstanding of the Republican in the race, but I do see the logic now.

Got it.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Nothing like a bunch of sore losers.


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

Nope, nothing like it at all!


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

And CERTAINLY not like the riots we were promised if the election had gone the other way. So the poor can at least be consoled that their neighborhoods will not burn tonight.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Troglodyte said:


> And CERTAINLY not like the riots we were promised if the election had gone the other way. So the poor can at least be consoled that their neighborhoods will not burn tonight.


Obama had promised to riot and burn the homes of the poor if he lost!?!


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Didn't you know? He's in on a conspiracy to DESTROY AMERICA!!! Starting with the low income neighbourhoods!


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

Shaver said:


> Obama had promised to riot and burn the homes of the poor if he lost!?!


No, that was something Leftist pundits had claimed would happen in black and hispanic neighborhoods had Obama lost. The Left always assumes the worst about minorities, and works hard to prove themselves right!

Thankfully for all, it was not necessary this time.

Regards,
Trog


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Er, no. You mean the extreme left. I have never made such assumptions about minorities.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

drlivingston said:


> At least it spares us the "It's Bush's fault that I lost" speech.


Actually, it didn't really. It's Bush's fault Romney lost.

https://news.yahoo.com/many-voters-still-blame-bush-bad-economy-005118068--election.html

Now, to whom shoud I address my donated shovel to.... you know, for all the bunkers you fellows plan to hide away in now the apocalypse is almost upon you?


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

VictorRomeo said:


> Actually, it didn't really. It's Bush's fault Romney lost.
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/many-voters-still-blame-bush-bad-economy-005118068--election.html
> 
> Now, to whom shoud I address my donated shovel to.... you know, for all the bunkers you fellows plan to hide away in now the apocalypse is almost upon you?


There will be no Apocalypse until the Third Temple is built VR.

You need to keep up with this stuff. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

VictorRomeo said:


> Actually, it didn't really. It's Bush's fault Romney lost.
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/many-voters-still-blame-bush-bad-economy-005118068--election.html
> 
> Now, to whom shoud I address my donated shovel to.... you know, for all the bunkers you fellows plan to hide away in now the apocalypse is almost upon you?


Look man, I'm as left-leaning as you, but let's be fair here. It was a damn close race. Obama won by a pretty small margin in the popular vote. Meanwhile, the electoral college was something like 300-200. Part of the reason I don't think the system is very fair.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Jovan said:


> Look man, I'm as left-leaning as you, but let's be fair here. It was a damn close race. Obama won by a pretty small margin in the popular vote. Meanwhile, the electoral college was something like 300-200. Part of the reason I don't think the system is very fair.


Nothing like a bunch of sore winners.  I'm only mucking about, Jovan!

(Incidentally from an Irish/European perspective, I'm broadly a slight left of center progressive - which of course pushes me to the far left of the scale from an American standpoint!)


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Belfaborac said:


> Just a slight sigh of relief there, as the least bad option emerged victorious...


I was going to say something smart, but it's too serious for that. We get the government we deserve. God help us.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> I was going to say something smart, but it's too serious for that. We get the government we deserve. God help us.


Seriously, I have a shovel for you.... sounds like you need it. By the way Chicken Licken, have a look outside and tell me if the sky is still there....

This melodrama is really funny....


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

VictorRomeo said:


> Seriously, I have a shovel for you.... sounds like you need it. By the way Chicken Licken, have a look outside and tell me if the sky is still there....
> 
> This melodrama is really funny....


Sky's still there. So is the $16,000,000,000,000 in debt. And in the future, please refrain from using snide cute nicknames when addressing me.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Jovan said:


> Nothing like a bunch of sore losers.


This thread is not about 2000.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Troglodyte said:


> I think so. You're happy the guy who is bombing Afghanistan, and enabled the Islamists to take power in Libya and Egypt remains in the job, because you believe his opponent might have tried to stop Iran from becoming armed with nukes.
> 
> I think that's a fundamental misunderstanding of the Republican in the race, but I do see the logic now.
> 
> Got it.


Obama was in Libya and Egypt mucking about too? I thought that was, you know, the Libyans and Egyptians themselves...


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Gentlemen, the elections over. Regardless of who we voted for...it's time for the real men in our midst to act like such. Just drop your c***s, pull up those socks (argyles if you must) and get back to "getting on! It's way past the time for putting our differences behind us and working together for the overall good of the order, to make things work! That gentlemen, is but one of the beauties of a democracy and is in fact the one that makes it all work!


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Gentlemen, the elections over. Regardless of who we voted for...it's time for the real men in our midst to act like such. Just drop your c***s, pull up those socks (argyles if you must) and get back to "getting on! It's way past the time for putting our differences behind us and working together for the overall good of the order, to make things work! That gentlemen, is but one of the beauties of a democracy and is in fact the one that makes it all work!


Once again, entirely correct Eagle.


----------



## Troglodyte (Sep 7, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> Obama was in Libya and Egypt mucking about too? I thought that was, you know, the Libyans and Egyptians themselves...


Not him personally, none of our presidents for the past century have the stones for that. But yes, he had the USS Enterprise and assorted other elements bombing Libya in support of the anti-Qaddafi Islamist rebels for seven months last year. NATO even joined in the fun! Not covert, reported in all the newspapers. I understand that much of the West has failed to study history and consequently believes silly things, but this was LAST YEAR! Sheesh. And I would happily discuss what little I know of our involvement in Egypt based on my perspective from the 8th Floor of the US Embassy there in 2007-09, but it is clear there would be no point.

Cordially,
Trog


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> Gentlemen, the elections over. Regardless of who we voted for...it's time for the real men in our midst to act like such. Just drop your c***s, pull up those socks (argyles if you must) and get back to "getting on! It's way past the time for putting our differences behind us and working together for the overall good of the order, to make things work! That gentlemen, is but one of the beauties of a democracy and is in fact the one that makes it all work!


Sir! Yes, Sir! :icon_smile:


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> And in the future, please refrain from using snide cute nicknames when addressing me.


Yeah, listen, sorry about that.... I genuinly appricate your sensitivities.... fwiw, there's a particular political party in my country that if they ever gained power, I'd be out of here......


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

VictorRomeo said:


> Yeah, listen, sorry about that.... I genuinly appricate your sensitivities.... fwiw, there's a particular political party in my country that if they ever gained power, I'd be out of here......


Thank you. It's not so bad here that I would consider leaving. However, I was serious about my concern over the national debt. The current President's seemingly indifferent attitude towards it is a little troubling.


----------



## Belfaborac (Aug 20, 2011)

Belfaborac said:


> Wouldn't have thought it was all that confusing, really, but ok.
> 
> Anyway: sure, Obama is dropping bombs, which is why you may (or may not) have noticed I said "the least bad option" won out. I considered Romney to be likely to drop even more bombs, as well as far more likely to initiate hostilities against Iran in order to pander to Israel. Which would likely have cost me even more friends - peaceful civilian friends - than US bombs have already taken away.
> 
> Clearer now?





Troglodyte said:


> I think so. You're happy the guy who is bombing Afghanistan, and enabled the Islamists to take power in Libya and Egypt remains in the job, because you believe his opponent might have tried to stop Iran from becoming armed with nukes.
> 
> I think that's a fundamental misunderstanding of the Republican in the race, but I do see the logic now.
> 
> Got it.


In the voice of Little Red Riding Hood: "why Granny, what a huge straw man you've built!"

I'll bow out here, since the twisting of words and meanings is not something I enjoy.


----------



## Apatheticviews (Mar 21, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> Gentlemen, the elections over. Regardless of who we voted for...it's time for the real men in our midst to act like such. Just drop your c***s, pull up those socks (argyles if you must) and get back to "getting on! It's way past the time for putting our differences behind us and working together for the overall good of the order, to make things work! That gentlemen, is but one of the beauties of a democracy and is in fact the one that makes it all work!


We need to reduce the government to 1 guy sitting in a room deciding who to nuke - R. Swanson.


----------

